
Ask HN: I can't make the Lean Startup Conference – want to buy my ticket? - rmkahler
Hi everybody -<p>I was planning (and so excited!) to go to the Lean Startup Conference in San Francisco next month (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanstartup.co&#x2F;conferences&#x2F;lean-startup-conference-2015&#x2F;). Unfortunately, I&#x27;ve developed a breathing problem that hasn&#x27;t responded to any treatment, and my doctor recommended I don&#x27;t go since it would require traveling :(<p>So, I am looking to transfer my ticket to someone who would like to go to the conference. I have a Bootstrapper pass, which gets you into all the main stuff but not any of the special stuff. I am looking to sell it for $200 (I paid $250), but am up for other offers - I just don&#x27;t want to be out the full price. If you are interested, please leave a comment and we can figure out how to do the transfer.<p>PS - I cleared this post with the HN mods, so please don&#x27;t flag!
======
rgovind
Can someone here comment on how we can take advantage of such conferences. I
am a techie...so I am not great at making new friends or approaching people
and talking 'business' with them.

How should we get $250 worth value out of it?

~~~
dangrossman
Attend the talks and learn new things. Conferences are the continuing
education of most professions, they're how you keep on top of what's changed
since you finished school and went into practice however long ago. You don't
have to go for the networking aspect.

[http://leanstartup.co/conferences/lean-startup-
conference-20...](http://leanstartup.co/conferences/lean-startup-
conference-2015/2015-program-overview/)

